
Services you'd keep using if they weren't free - danielha
http://franticindustries.com/blog/2007/02/22/services-youd-keep-using-if-they-werent-free/
======
danielha
There are a lot of services I use because, in addition to being useful and
convenient, they are free.

Despite how much I may gain in productivity or enjoyment from a service, it
may stop being so as convenient or approachable when I have to grab my credit
card to check it out. But that said, if Google Calendar, Flickr, or Wordpress
became pay only, I probably would take the time to sign up for a subscription
account.

For those of you entrepreneurs with non-pay business models: Would a user want
to continue using your service or product if you began a mandatory charge? How
about those of you who already plan to charge: Would your user-base increase
x-fold if you decided to make it free?

I think these might be some interesting questions to ponder when you're still
in the early stages.

